
Ask HN: Trustworthy resource for choosing the right stack for a given project? - ForrestN
I&#x27;m not a full time developer (I run a small tech-oriented non-profit while doing most of our coding). I don&#x27;t have time to keep track of the state of the art regarding languages, tools and frameworks. Googling often shows me reviews and discussions that are already 5 or more years old. I don&#x27;t need super nuanced details, I just need to know I&#x27;m not investing time in learning &#x2F; implementing something that&#x27;s not being supported any more or has been superseded by something better and easier.<p>Is there a site I can go to get context for any given tool, or a recommendation for what tool to use for a certain job given certain considerations? It would be great to have one place to go in all of these situations that I know I can trust to be current and accurate.<p>Thank you for any help!
======
cuu508
You can take a look in stackshare.io and see what others are using. You will
probably want to look at small companies, not Twitter or GitHub.

